# Just small sub



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

Never posted any pics of any of my panels up on here so I thought I'd post a few of one I made up today 

Ok let's here it what y'all think

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## McClary’s Electrical (Feb 21, 2009)

JmanAllen said:


> Never posted any pics of any of my panels up on here so I thought I'd post a few of one I made up today
> 
> Ok let's here it what y'all think
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


 

Looks good:thumbup:When you gonna pull the feeders?


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

I'll give it a 'B'. If you took over 120 minutes your grade would get lower and lower. I usually take my vertical trunks along side back corner. But I use stranded also. Why the dedicated neutrals? Are the neutrals matched with the circuits or in just any old hole? Left side top hole circuit 1, 2nd hole circuit 3, etc?


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

knowshorts said:


> I'll give it a 'B'. If you took over 120 minutes your grade would get lower and lower. I usually take my vertical trunks along side back corner. But I use stranded also. Why the dedicated neutrals? Are the neutrals matched with the circuits or in just any old hole? Left side top hole circuit 1, 2nd hole circuit 3, etc?


Took less then an hour. I don't take them down the along the corner in case anyone adds pipe and comes in the side cuts the chance of them catching the wires with a hole saw. It's at the cable company and the spec dedicated neutrals And yes they match

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

mcclary's electrical said:


> Looks good:thumbup:When you gonna pull the feeders?


Some time next week Just got done with everything else there so to fill the day I landed the circuits.

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

knowshorts said:


> I'll give it a 'B'. If you took over 120 minutes your grade would get lower and lower. I usually take my vertical trunks along side back corner. But I use stranded also. Why the dedicated neutrals? Are the neutrals matched with the circuits or in just any old hole? Left side top hole circuit 1, 2nd hole circuit 3, etc?


And why a B you didn't point out any thing wrong

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

JmanAllen said:


> Never posted any pics of any of my panels up on here so I thought I'd post a few of one I made up today
> 
> Ok let's here it what y'all think
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


What a mess...:laughing::laughing:

Just kidding that panel looks really well done Good Work....:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*..*



mcclary's electrical said:


> Looks good:thumbup:When you gonna pull the feeders?


It's wireless


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I don't do much work like this, but isn't it easier to do a feeder pull with the interior removed? Plus you end up slopping lube all over those nice new breakers, unless you've joined 2011 and use Simpull wire.


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

Peter D said:


> I don't do much work like this, but isn't it easier to do a feeder pull with the interior removed? Plus you end up slopping lube all over those nice new breakers, unless you've joined 2011 and use Simpull wire.


Ya we use Simpull but ya it's a little easier but I need to finish the day and we can get the feeders in

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## Cletis (Aug 20, 2010)

*Mr.*

Where's Mr. Southwire when you need him ...:whistling2:


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

Cletis said:


> It's wireless


Ya we are doing some product testing. It's set to get released in 2012

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------



## knowshorts (Jan 9, 2009)

JmanAllen said:


> And why a B you didn't point out any thing wrong
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


Since it took you less than an hour, I will give you a B+. Nothing technically wrong, but can you honestly say that is the nicest you can make it? I'm not knocking you, just being honest. All I ever shoot for is a B myself. I can do A, and I'm sure we all can, but time is money. When the next guy comes in and looks, all I'm looking for is a "nice panel". I've got 2 panels I'll be doing the week after next and I'll post photo's and everyone will agree, they look nice, but they aren't gonna be perfect. It's our job here to nit pick.


----------



## JmanAllen (Aug 3, 2011)

knowshorts said:


> Since it took you less than an hour, I will give you a B+. Nothing technically wrong, but can you honestly say that is the nicest you can make it? I'm not knocking you, just being honest. All I ever shoot for is a B myself. I can do A, and I'm sure we all can, but time is money. When the next guy comes in and looks, all I'm looking for is a "nice panel". I've got 2 panels I'll be doing the week after next and I'll post photo's and everyone will agree, they look nice, but they aren't gonna be perfect. It's our job here to nit pick.


Ok I buy that. Ya Im good with the nit picking that's why I posted

Sent from my iPhone using ET Forum


----------

